# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Pjesë filmash që ju kanë mbetur në mëndje.

## DYDRINAS

Pjese filmash te huaj qe ju kane mbetur ne mendje e te cilat do te kishit deshire ti shikonit sa me shpesh:

For a Few Dollars More


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJVShbi6uJQ&feature=related

----------


## DYDRINAS

Pretty Woman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMmj7dWmiyA&feature=related

----------


## DYDRINAS

La Piovra IV - Vrasja e komisar Katanit


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ5sVvvatdQ&feature=related

----------


## DYDRINAS

Innamorato Pazzo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=6vLXMIs66J8&feature=related

----------


## DYDRINAS

Scant of a Woman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBHhSVJ_S6A


Scant of a Woman Speech

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH4p9BQ3V9o&feature=related

----------


## Zombi

9 1/2

----------


## arjeta3

GHOST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P2_f...eature=related

----------


## arjeta3

MOULING ROUGE
(El Tango de Roxanne )

----------


## Yrref

STALKER - Tarkovsky

----------


## Clauss

:buzeqeshje:  bravo, nje teme shume interesante.

tani qe me kujtohet, skena me Johnny Depp tek "Fear and loath in Las Vegas" qe eshte tape ne cabrio dhe i duket sikur e sulmojne lakuriqe gjigande. dhe merr ate qe vret mizat dhe perpiqet te godase lakuriqet lol hahhaha dhe pastaj ben inventarin: we had 2 bags of grass.. hahahah

----------


## Nyx

Pjese nga filmi The Notebook, nje nga te preferuarit e mi ...

----------


## DYDRINAS

Good morning Vietnam


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfOoSD5_Bw8

----------


## Zombi

Gladiator

----------


## BlackEagle



----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

se paskemi begenisur hic kete teme (can it be any dumber? gee, dumbness can be charming, at times  :djall i fshehur: ). C'po thosha...I think I remember one:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Kjo pjesa me çmend mua. Edhe ato pak mend qe kam, kjo pjese mi merr fare. Ne fund te 2'3", mos me flisni se jam rrafsh nga trute.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

mire mire qe te pelqen, po a te mesoi ndonje gje pjesa (apo duhet pyetur kur je esell?)  :perqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Te na fale pak Dydrinasi nqs i them dy fjale per kete skenen.

E mora veten. Mu deshen plot dhjete minuta. Rregullova frymemarrjen, i thirra Komitetit Qendror, dhe ja ku gjendem ne forme te plote.
C'me mesoi pjesa ? E ç'nuk me mesoi thuaj ! 
1- Mos pini raki, vetem uajn.
2- Me pelqen jashtezakonisht theksi i Steles tek "you shut up !"
3- Po rate ne dashuri, pisk e keni. Ju ka hyre djalli ne trup  :ngerdheshje: 
4- Demoni nuk luftohet. Vetem zbutet. Stela ka demonin ne trup. Ska ç'ben ndryshe. E mira e te mires eshte vetem qe te mos dilni mendsh fare, se marrezira do te beni sa te doni.
5- I love Stela, therefore I hate Stanley.
6- Dashuria eshte nje mister. Jo si Mister Love, por si Love mister.
7- Kohe te veshtira kane ardhur.
8- Bie ne dashuri i shkreti njeri, dhe pastaj cic-mic tere jeten  :perqeshje: 
9- Blini disqe te bukura dhe kur t'i beni nje skene se dashures, vini diskun. Perndryshe, magjia prishet.
10- I love Stela, prape.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> 10- I love Stela, prape.


 e muarme vesh kete pune, but that's not the point. the point is, does she love you? se me sa pashe une, kesaj duket se i pelqejne sherrxhinjte, ndersa ti me dukesh cun i bute  :buzeqeshje: 

e, qe ta marresh vesh mire, ti ben mire ta vrasesh ca me te larter, medemek ta vesh koburen ne brez (por qe te duket eeee) se ashtu te pelqejne gocat. Nuk eshte nevoja me qene trim e ta zbrazesh, vetem sa te dukesh i tille, cause women love trouble! (even when it's imaginary)  :Lulja3:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Qe te jem ne teme, me kujtohet dhe filmi "Lulekuqet mbi mure".


Tani te vijme tek Cupka me lart. Ashtu eshte, ke te drejte. Stela dashuron sherrxhiun Stanley. Por, qe te kapem ende si i mbyturi pas nje fije kashte, une mund te them qe ndoshta Stanley ishte nje çun i urte para se te njihej me Stelen. Dhe qe ka qene vete Stela ajo qe e ka nxjerre mendsh Stanleyn  :ngerdheshje:  Fakt eshte qe te dy e duan njeri-tjetrin, dhe madje shume. Stela diçka me pak, keshtu e kam kuptuar une. Kurse ky tuhafi, e do shume. Ky eshte i keqi i kokes se vet.

Me kete punen e pisqolles, me hodhe ca vite prapa ne kujtime. Ishin vitet e para te Pasluftes. Ne Tirane kishin vershuar çlirimtaret. Kur shoh njerin une, o zot sa i shpifur. Pa dhembe, me floke te gjata, i palare, me sy te kuq i pire, por ama ishte i madh ne trup dhe goxha i fuqishem. Ky mbante dhe pisqolle ne brez. Kur hedh syte prapa, shoh nje alamet femre qe ishte e dashura e ketij. Kur hodha syte pas meje, asnje femer. Une s'kisha te dashur. Nuk e kam gjetur kurre perse.

Women love trouble ? Po mire, a quhet kjo qe do te them me poshte ? Mbreme nga ora 22 me bie zilja e telefonit. E ngre, eshte Kristina, ish-fqinja ime. Me kishte marre per vitin e ri. Ka ndenjur ne telefon plot 30 minuta. Para se te largohej nga ketu, i pata bere dhurate nje shishe te mire red uajni dhe i kishte pelqyer aq shume saqe ma permendte shpesh. Pyetje : mos e kam turbulluar gje ?  :ngerdheshje:  

Me do apo s'me do Stela, vallahi une e dua, sidomos kur me thote "shut up". Men love being dominated  :ngerdheshje:

----------

